
Ask HN: Are there less low-level systems jobs these days? - stormbeard
My favorite subjects in under&#x2F;graduate school were things like operating systems, networking, filesystems, and databases. I rather enjoy worrying about memory&#x2F;performance and my current skill set revolves around optimizing existing code. However, it seems to me that most of the new job postings that are &quot;infrastructure&quot; related seem to be writing wrappers around AWS&#x2F;GCP&#x2F;Azure services. Even within FAANG companies, it appears to me that the teams working on these systems are few and far between.<p>Where can the bulk of this type of work be found? Has the computing world solved most of these problems and moved on or am I not looking in the right places?
======
janbernhart
If you avoid e-commerce companies you're likely to still find these jobs. And
as a matter of fact; these companies struggle more and more to hire people
like you, because most of your peers rely on wrappers around AWS/GCP/Azure.

A lot of trading companies for instance will be looking for people like you.
(In fact; i'm hiring people like you).

------
zerohp
You find these jobs through word of mouth and professional networking. There
aren't a lot of people doing this work, and most of them know each other (with
1 or 2 degrees of separation.) It's hard to cold approach a company and get a
low-level systems programming job.

------
bitdeep
Will be nice to have someone like you on my rekon platform to optimize our
hardware acceleration engine.

------
allwein
I find that there's tons of embedded systems work out there, especially in the
medical device space.

